# Guess what saw is a royal pain in my butt



## mingo (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 218679


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 20, 2012)

What happened to it this time? Is the 576 still doing good?


----------



## mingo (Jan 20, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> What happened to it this time? Is the 576 still doing good?



Had a diaphragm put in the carb of the 7900 and sometimes it just doesn't want to start. I had a little flooding problem off and on with the 576, but that seems to have gone away the last couple of days it's a real nice saw to run I like it.


----------



## mingo (Jan 22, 2012)

*Typical Dolmar Day*

Bring the first hitch out grab the 7900 fire it up make six cuts it, dies like you turned the switch off can't restart it get the 372 finish cutting the hitch up. Bring the second hitch out grab the 7900, it fires up make a few cuts dies again finish up with the 372. Bring out the third hitch, and the 7900 will not start. Going to drop it off at the saw shop on Monday.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 22, 2012)

It seems like you have awful luck out of those 7900s.


----------



## Slamm (Jan 22, 2012)

Mingo,

What you are dealing with is the same thing that a couple other loggers I know were dealing with, with the 7900 or the Solo and Makita version, they just wouldn't start or run. One guy used it for felling trees and the other guys mostly used it for trimming logs at the sawmill, but either way, they would not stand up to the abuse and keep running .... reliably.

Sam


----------



## mingo (Jan 22, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> It seems like you have awful luck out of those 7900s.



I don't really think luck has anything to do with it. I have 2 7900's and a 5100 and have had trouble with all of them. I'm on my third 5100, and both 7900's have been replaced all under warranty. The last 5100 has been pretty good, but we have turned down to 13000rpms, but the carb still has to be ajusted quite a bit. There is a big difference from cutting a little bit of firewood or cookies to cutting timber all day every day.


----------



## PB (Jan 22, 2012)

Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. 

- Einstein. 




You're insane.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 22, 2012)

One of the loggers that was close to where I lived in Wv had a 7300 he ran cutting logs and he had a good run with it. He was a dolmar and jonsered dealer. His other saw was a 2171.


----------



## mingo (Jan 22, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> One of the loggers that was close to where I lived in Wv had a 7300 he ran cutting logs and he had a good run with it. He was a dolmar and jonsered dealer. His other saw was a 2171.



I've been told the 7300 holds up a lot better than the 7900.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 22, 2012)

Drop that POS Dolmar under the skidder tire, and never buy one again. My sage advice.


----------



## mingo (Jan 22, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Drop that POS Dolmar under the skidder tire, and never buy one again. My sage advice.



Your right about the POS part,and I have been tempted to throw under the tire.I try not to approach it when i have an axe in my hand.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 22, 2012)

Ya, Throw the pos away when it could be something as simple as a switch!

I've seen loggers that have them and love them. Always a few that can't figure out how to keep a saw alive!


----------



## mingo (Jan 22, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Ya, Throw the pos away when it could be something as simple as a switch!
> 
> I've seen loggers that have them and love them. Always a few that can't figure out how to keep a saw alive!



I wish it was as simple as switch.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 22, 2012)

Just do a carb swap


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 22, 2012)

Just make sure the carb has a 066 or a 395 wrapped around it.

Gary


----------



## leatherman92 (Jan 22, 2012)

I love my 7900! try swappping the carb


----------



## mingo (Jan 23, 2012)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Just do a carb swap



We're thinking it's an ignition problem, and if we get that fixed it will be something else next.


----------



## mingo (Jan 23, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> Just make sure the carb has a 066 or a 395 wrapped around it.
> 
> Gary



You got that right I use to run a 394 in my younger days which I still have, and it still runs great, but in the latter stage of my career I'm reduced to a 70cc guy.View attachment 219216


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 23, 2012)

The you need to sling an early model 044 mang! Like mine... 












Gary


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 23, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Ya, Throw the pos away when it could be something as simple as a switch!
> 
> I've seen loggers that have them and love them. Always a few that can't figure out how to keep a saw alive!



You know how I keep my Husqvarna running? I put oil and gas in it.
Just what I'd want to do, work on my saw every day like religious clockwork.
And I'm thinking Mingo is no newbie to owning and running saws. Here in NH and Maine, 1 out of 1000 loggers run a Dolmar. The rest run Husky or Stihl. There is a valid reason, and Mingo's posts here illustrate that point.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 23, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> You know how I keep my Husqvarna running? I put oil and gas in it.
> Just what I'd want to do, work on my saw every day like religious clockwork.
> And I'm thinking Mingo is no newbie to owning and running saws. Here in NH and Maine, 1 out of 1000 loggers run a Dolmar. The rest run Husky or Stihl. There is a valid reason, and Mingo's posts here illustrate that point.



Very clearly too i might add! Hmm sounds like he had the same problem i see everyone around us had with them...dump it get a husky or a stihl. Thats what i did with mine...3 F**K ups and it was GONE!..i dont put up with a saw that cant even run for a week without being worked on. Replaced it with a old 288xp that will run everyday all day when im done with it without a hitch just like my other huskys and stihls....problem solved.


----------



## mingo (Jan 23, 2012)

They put an ignition module in it we'll see what happens next.


----------



## nhlogga (Jan 23, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> You know how I keep my Husqvarna running? I put oil and gas in it.
> Just what I'd want to do, work on my saw every day like religious clockwork.
> And I'm thinking Mingo is no newbie to owning and running saws. Here in NH and Maine, 1 out of 1000 loggers run a Dolmar. The rest run Husky or Stihl. There is a valid reason, and Mingo's posts here illustrate that point.



You forgot Jonsered! We run them here in NH too! Dolmar = junk imo


----------



## nhlogga (Jan 23, 2012)

mingo said:


> They put an ignition module in it we'll see what happens next.



Hope it works for ya.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 23, 2012)

nhlogga said:


> You forgot Jonsered! We run them here in NH too! Dolmar = junk imo



I know j-red is pretty much a husky with different colors..but i've run a couple 2171's, 2186's, and havent got a chance to run a 2188 yet but im sure just like the others i ran, it would be a absolute timber cuttin machine as well. Im prolly gonna get me a 2171 someday...like i need another saw but if i find one used and a good price im prolly gonna buy it.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 23, 2012)

I know there's guys who swear by the jonnyreds, but IMO why drive a Monte Carlo when you can drive a corvette for about the same price?


----------



## mingo (Jan 24, 2012)

The only Jonsred I ever owned was a 910 and that was as bad as the Dolmar, but that 2171 is a good saw the twin to the husky 372 a lot guys down here are running them. The 910 the crank case and gas tank were one piece, the gas would heat in the tank, and if you took the gas cap off gas would shoot about a foot in the air. The rubber av mounts in the rear handle would come apart every other day we would crazy glue them back together.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 24, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> You know how I keep my Husqvarna running? I put oil and gas in it.
> Just what I'd want to do, work on my saw every day like religious clockwork.
> And I'm thinking Mingo is no newbie to owning and running saws. Here in NH and Maine, 1 out of 1000 loggers run a Dolmar. The rest run Husky or Stihl. There is a valid reason, and Mingo's posts here illustrate that point.



Yup. Ditch that lemon and get a saw that won't drive you nuts.


----------



## Slamm (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL, you guys better not let the enthusiast side of Arboristsite read these bad comments about the Dolmars, they will be up in arms, LOL. I've tried for several years to explain why 1-2 second faster cookie cutting times and a few ounces lighter doesn't really mean squat in the real world of production cutting yet there are those that think that is everything. The few people that I know that have run them couldn't keep 'em running and/or they wouldn't stand the abuse. They aren't really any cheaper than Stihl or Husky anymore like they use to be, so there really isn't any point to them anymore ............... they are not better made that is for sure.

Hope the ignition module fixes it,

Sam


----------



## newsawtooth (Jan 25, 2012)

My apologies, thought we we're talking about a 441. Carry on then.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 25, 2012)

I had one of the early 7900s years ago when I was cutting full time. I struggled with it for a few months and then
traded it off. The air filter and oiler were the weak points. Haven't run one since.


----------



## Slamm (Jan 25, 2012)

newsawtooth said:


> My apologies, thought we we're talking about a 441. Carry on then.



LOL, you should really trade in those stock options you have with Dolmar, it doesn't look bright for them. Now they have to play by the same EPA rules that the big boys have been playing by for more years now.

Bye bye,

Sam


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 25, 2012)

Slamm said:


> LOL, you guys better not let the enthusiast side of Arboristsite read these bad comments about the Dolmars, they will be up in arms, LOL. I've tried for several years to explain why 1-2 second faster cookie cutting times and a few ounces lighter doesn't really mean squat in the real world of production cutting yet there are those that think that is everything. The few people that I know that have run them couldn't keep 'em running and/or they wouldn't stand the abuse. They aren't really any cheaper than Stihl or Husky anymore like they use to be, so there really isn't any point to them anymore ............... they are not better made that is for sure.
> 
> Hope the ignition module fixes it,
> 
> Sam



I hear ya on that one sam!..lol Some guys act like you shot their puppy in front of them when you say what happens to them when used everyday. I learned the hard way to stick with stihl and husky...i learned fast. Yea it run good for a little bit, till it would quit again....i dont have time to work on a saw...bye bye dolmar...problem solved.


----------



## Rounder (Jan 25, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> You know how I keep my Husqvarna running? I put oil and gas in it.
> Just what I'd want to do, work on my saw every day like religious clockwork.
> And I'm thinking Mingo is no newbie to owning and running saws. Here in NH and Maine, 1 out of 1000 loggers run a Dolmar. The rest run Husky or Stihl. There is a valid reason, and Mingo's posts here illustrate that point.



Yep. Gas and oil. About all I want to #### with are chains, and making sure all the bolts are tight on the weekend. I've got better things to do with what little spare time I have than to be ####ing around with a saw every night.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 25, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> Yep. Gas and oil. About all I want to #### with are chains, and making sure all the bolts are tight on the weekend. I've got better things to do with what little spare time I have than to be ####ing around with a saw every night.



Right!..my point exactly..imo its bad enough you gotta run the SOB all day..plus go home and work on it..and wonder if it will even run the whole next day..F*** that!..i dont have time for that S***. I dont have to worry about the stihls and huskys i know they'll start in the morning and run all day everyday, without a problem.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 26, 2012)

Slamm said:


> LOL, you guys better not let the enthusiast side of Arboristsite read these bad comments about the Dolmars, they will be up in arms, LOL. I've tried for several years to explain why 1-2 second faster cookie cutting times and a few ounces lighter doesn't really mean squat in the real world of production cutting yet there are those that think that is everything. The few people that I know that have run them couldn't keep 'em running and/or they wouldn't stand the abuse. They aren't really any cheaper than Stihl or Husky anymore like they use to be, so there really isn't any point to them anymore ............... they are not better made that is for sure.
> 
> Hope the ignition module fixes it,
> 
> Sam



HAHAHA! That's a fact mang. Havin' the fastest modded saw in the cul-de-sac is so super-gnarly-cool. I'm sure they're neighbors are super impressed too! 

Gary


----------



## mingo (Jan 27, 2012)

Got the 7900-POS back with the new ignition module ran great for 5 or 6 cuts and then started to bog down turn the high speed in all the way and only revs up to 11,000 guess it's carb time. I thought I would just use these saws on the landing cut a hitch and they would get a rest kind of like the "Cul De Sac Cutters", but they won't even hold up for that. I think the best way to fix it is lift the gas and oil caps up an inch and slip a Husky or Stihl under them.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 27, 2012)

Roma said:


> Now this has gone on long enough! Before you go nuts one day, and smash it all to heck with your peavey or something,
> send it to me, I'll even pay for the shipping!
> 
> JJ's Home of Wayward Saws
> Kalispell, MT



LOL...I think I'd chain-drag that thing behind the crummy on the way home...just to watch the sparks it made and all the little pieces flying off. After about ten miles of that you could stop, unhook the chain, and kick whatever is left over the bank.

Mingo, I admire ya for hanging in there with that critter but, I mean...damn.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd put it on Craigslist, sell it for whatever some fool will pay for it (not that you are a fool for buying it!) and go buy a couple bottles of Knob Creek single barrel.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 27, 2012)

mingo said:


> Got the 7900-POS back with the new ignition module ran great for 5 or 6 cuts and then started to bog down turn the high speed in all the way and only revs up to 11,000 guess it's carb time. I thought I would just use these saws on the landing cut a hitch and they would get a rest kind of like the "Cul De Sac Cutters", but they won't even hold up for that. I think the best way to fix it is lift the gas and oil caps up an inch and slip a Husky or Stihl under them.



I think the last sentance there is the only way you'll really fix it for good. Its not like you didnt give it a chance.


----------



## mingo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> I'd put it on Craigslist, sell it for whatever some fool will pay for it (not that you are a fool for buying it!) and go buy a couple bottles of Knob Creek single barrel.



No I was fool for buying the second one thinking the first one might just have been a lemon. And believing what everybody on the chainsaw forum aka cookie cutting site was saying about them. Hey they were a great saw for a month and I have had 4 of them the two originals and the two they replaced them with. Same cycle with all four run great for about a month, then times when it won't start, next the the top end goes, put a jug and piston in month later the pto bearings go. What got me is when I went on site to tell what happened all the weekend warriors came after me like killer bees. Lets see I was brand bashing, I wasn't a logger, I didn't really own a DOGMAR, Didn't know how to tune a saw etc. etc.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 27, 2012)

mingo said:


> No I was fool for buying the second one thinking the first one might just have been a lemon. And believing what everybody on the chainsaw forum aka cookie cutting site was saying about them. Hey they were a great saw for a month and I have had 4 of them the two originals and the two they replaced them with. Same cycle with all four run great for about a month, then times when it won't start, next the the top end goes, put a jug and piston in month later the pto bearings go. What got me is when I went on site to tell what happened all the weekend warriors came after me like killer bees. Lets see I was brand bashing, I wasn't a logger, I didn't really own a DOGMAR, Didn't know how to tune a saw etc. etc.



All they know is cookie cutting anyway..and yes they said the same things to me..they prolly never set foot on a loggin job let alone use a saw enough to wear ONE out in a lifetime....i just dont worry about what they think..they can mess with them maybe they have the time to work on it between cookie cutting sessions..i dont have time to mess with a saw not running right between trips..cause me and my parnter gotta get aonther 2 trips on the ground and ready to go because both skidders are commin back in a hurry. Why mess with the junk thing?..get rid of it..replace it with a husky or stihl and problem solved. My boss replaced his 4 donkeymars with 2 brand new dual ported 460 mags..no problems now. And im running one of my modified 460's for him....next week prolly the modded 395 or 385 since we're gettin in bigger timber now. Stay safe and cut like HE11.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 27, 2012)

View attachment 220074
...this was back in april..ONE day of cuttin and skidding..6 loads in that pile right there...they already hauled out two before daylight when i got there the next morning at 6:30am.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 27, 2012)

Did you buy your camera in Lilliput?

Gary


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 27, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> Did you buy your camera in Lilliput?
> 
> Gary



It is a crappy phone pic..if i knew how to blow up the picure i would...my lenz was scratched up on my phone too.


----------



## Yoopermike (Jan 27, 2012)

Send me that Dolmar! I will take that "lemon" off your hands so you never have to get mad at it again!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 27, 2012)

Whats a Dolmar


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Whats a Dolmar



It's a chainsaw with a name derived from old Germanic; Dolmar-kaputzen- litterally translated as "Saw died".


----------



## Slamm (Jan 27, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> It's a chainsaw with a name derived from old Germanic; Dolmar-kaputzen- litterally translated as "Saw died".



Oldtimer, that was funny, I laughed for at least 1 minute over that one.

Sam


----------



## madhatte (Jan 28, 2012)

I gotta say I do love my Dolmar. It's been used and abused and still runs like a top. However, their lousy dealer network is their downfall. All of my *** at work is Stihl, and most of my work off the clock is done with Huskys and Jonsereds these days. I really do wish that Makita would figure out what the hell they really mean to do with Dolmar -- make it work, or put the marque out of its misery -- so that we could stop having this discussion over and over again.


----------



## 385XP (Jan 28, 2012)

I gave the 7900s i had a nick name of the one tank wonder.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 28, 2012)

Roma said:


> Can't believe the Dolmar pity party thread is still going,
> 
> :deadhorse:
> 
> Change the record! oke:



No pity..just facts.


----------



## mingo (Jan 29, 2012)

My dealer got a carb coming for it we'll see if that cures the problem for now. The other pos they put a new carb boot on and still think it has an air leak going to do a smoke check on it. I wonder if the smoke check involves gas and matches?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 29, 2012)

mingo said:


> My dealer got a carb coming for it we'll see if that cures the problem for now. The other pos they put a new carb boot on and still think it has an air leak going to do a smoke check on it. I wonder if the smoke check involves gas and matches?



It would involve a bonfire, much drinking, and several fat girls dancing around. For me anyway.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## redprospector (Jan 30, 2012)

Now you boy's don't flog me for saying this...............but I've had pretty good luck with Dolmars in the past. The worst thing I've found about Dolmar is the dealers around here. 
I've got 4 7900's in the shed that I've retired from my little crew, and replaced with Stihl 460's. Not because my 7900's aren't good saws, but because my local dealers suck.
I've never been brand loyal, and one thing I've learned is that a good servicing dealer is worth more than any brand loyalty you may have. The name printed on the starter ain't worth much without a good dealer behind it.

Andy


----------



## Samlock (Jan 30, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Now you boy's don't flog me for saying this...............but I've had pretty good luck with Dolmars in the past. The worst thing I've found about Dolmar is the dealers around here.
> I've got 4 7900's in the shed that I've retired from my little crew, and replaced with Stihl 460's. Not because my 7900's aren't good saws, but because my local dealers suck.
> I've never been brand loyal, and one thing I've learned is that a good servicing dealer is worth more than any brand loyalty you may have. The name printed on the starter ain't worth much without a good dealer behind it.
> 
> Andy



Right! I'd buy a Chinese all-plastic-toy-from-children-to-children chainsaw if my most trusted dealer suggested that. I doubt he never will.


----------



## 385XP (Jan 30, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Now you boy's don't flog me for saying this...............but I've had pretty good luck with Dolmars in the past. The worst thing I've found about Dolmar is the dealers around here.
> I've got 4 7900's in the shed that I've retired from my little crew, and replaced with Stihl 460's. Not because my 7900's aren't good saws, but because my local dealers suck.
> I've never been brand loyal, and one thing I've learned is that a good servicing dealer is worth more than any brand loyalty you may have. The name printed on the starter ain't worth much without a good dealer behind it.
> 
> Andy


Im not brand loyal by any means but the funny part is i never have any problems with my huskys or stihls.My dealer is about done with dolmar too everything always is on back order.


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 30, 2012)

madhatte said:


> .. I really do wish that Makita would figure out what the hell they really mean to do with Dolmar -- make it work, or put the marque out of its misery -- so that we could stop having this discussion over and over again.



I forget about the Makita overlords. I would hope they'd do something, because their contractor powertools are about impossible to beat.


----------



## mingo (Jan 30, 2012)

teatersroad said:


> I forget about the Makita overlords. I would hope they'd do something, because their contractor powertools are about impossible to beat.



I know to bad their chainsaws are unreliable.


----------



## mingo (Jan 30, 2012)

385XP said:


> Im not brand loyal by any means but the funny part is i never have any problems with my huskys or stihls.My dealer is about done with dolmar too everything always is on back order.



My dealer is ready to drop them too. Parts are hard to get and they're getting picky on warranty work.


----------



## redprospector (Jan 30, 2012)

385XP said:


> Im not brand loyal by any means but the funny part is *i never have any problems with my huskys or stihls*.My dealer is about done with dolmar too everything always is on back order.



Man, that's great! I on the other hand, am not quite as lucky as you with Stihl and Husky. I've had a couple of Husky's that were a royal pain in the butt. I had one Stihl in particular that was so bad that I didn't own another Stihl for about 15 years after it. The difference is that I had a good dealer when I had those lemons. That same dealer dropped Husky, and is now strictly Stihl so that's what I'm going to. The 7900's I've got haven't given me a minute's problem. But without a good servicing dealer, they are just down time waiting to happen.

Andy


----------



## mingo (Jan 31, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Man, that's great! I on the other hand, am not quite as lucky as you with Stihl and Husky. I've had a couple of Husky's that were a royal pain in the butt. I had one Stihl in particular that was so bad that I didn't own another Stihl for about 15 years after it. The difference is that I had a good dealer when I had those lemons. That same dealer dropped Husky, and is now strictly Stihl so that's what I'm going to. The 7900's I've got haven't given me a minute's problem. But without a good servicing dealer, they are just down time waiting to happen.
> 
> Andy


If they don't give you any problem what's it matter if you have a good dealer or not?


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mingo, I described your problem to my dolmar dealer, he is guessing your air filter is clogged/soaked with fuel (spit back from the carb). If it is the small one, you can clean it. HD, get a new one. He said he gets this a decent amount, the saws either flood easily or have little power.

I asked about his opinion on the reliability (also a Husky, redmax, echo and shindaiwa dealer), he said the Dolmars are pretty tough, the biggest negative to him is the AV. Too many broken mounts and he said they need limiters screws like husky uses. He pushes the huskies now as he can't get new 7900's (no backordered till August), but the huskies haven't been perfect. Crank issues with 372xt's, a couple hard starters. He caters to a large group of loggers, so he sees a lot of abused saws.

When it comes down to it, sometimes you get a lemon. For me, if I find something I really like and it's reliable, it's hard not to continue buying that. As of right now, I have too many 70cc saws, (576, 575, 372 x 3, 7900 x 3, 046). The 7900 and 372 are my favs.


----------



## mingo (Jan 31, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> Mingo, I described your problem to my dolmar dealer, he is guessing your air filter is clogged/soaked with fuel (spit back from the carb). If it is the small one, you can clean it. HD, get a new one. He said he gets this a decent amount, the saws either flood easily or have little power.
> 
> I asked about his opinion on the reliability (also a Husky, redmax, echo and shindaiwa dealer), he said the Dolmars are pretty tough, the biggest negative to him is the AV. Too many broken mounts and he said they need limiters screws like husky uses. He pushes the huskies now as he can't get new 7900's (no backordered till August), but the huskies haven't been perfect. Crank issues with 372xt's, a couple hard starters. He caters to a large group of loggers, so he sees a lot of abused saws.
> 
> When it comes down to it, sometimes you get a lemon. For me, if I find something I really like and it's reliable, it's hard not to continue buying that. As of right now, I have too many 70cc saws, (576, 575, 372 x 3, 7900 x 3, 046). The 7900 and 372 are my favs.



There was nothing wrong with the air cleaner I had the hd cleaners, but they kept coming apart where they were glued at the bottom, so I went back to the original filters. As for lemons I must ofhad 4 of them. I did have a 575 husky when they first came out and did have crank problems with that saw plus it did not have any more power than the 372's and was heavier.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 31, 2012)

redprospector said:


> without a good servicing dealer, they are just down time waiting to happen.



Words to live by!


----------



## redprospector (Feb 1, 2012)

mingo said:


> If they don't give you any problem what's it matter if you have a good dealer or not?



Oh, it matters a lot. You probably already know that when you're making a living with a saw, it's not a matter of if, but when it will go down. That's why we all have back up saws. 
I can accept that any saw will go down occasionally, what I can't accept is having to wait 2 weeks for parts to put it back to work (if that part isn't backordered). 
I've had a couple of 7900's that broke down, simple stuff. 2 to 3 weeks was the norm to get any parts because my dealer stocked nothing. unfortunately I had already bought the 4 I have now before the 1st 2 started educating me. I'd bet a dollar to a doughnut hole that my Stihl dealer would have those same parts in stock for my 460's.
As a matter of fact my Stihl dealer has more parts for my 7900's than my Dolmar dealer. I went in for some e-clips for the clutch on the 7900's, but they would have to order them.  I found that the e-clips for 440 - 460's fit just fine. That was actually the deciding moment for me.

Andy


----------



## mingo (Feb 1, 2012)

That's why it's nice to a have a few parts saws around.


----------



## mingo (Feb 1, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> Mingo, I described your problem to my dolmar dealer, he is guessing your air filter is clogged/soaked with fuel (spit back from the carb). If it is the small one, you can clean it. HD, get a new one. He said he gets this a decent amount, the saws either flood easily or have little power.
> 
> I asked about his opinion on the reliability (also a Husky, redmax, echo and shindaiwa dealer), he said the Dolmars are pretty tough, the biggest negative to him is the AV. Too many broken mounts and he said they need limiters screws like husky uses. He pushes the huskies now as he can't get new 7900's (no backordered till August), but the huskies haven't been perfect. Crank issues with 372xt's, a couple hard starters. He caters to a large group of loggers, so he sees a lot of abused saws.
> 
> When it comes down to it, sometimes you get a lemon. For me, if I find something I really like and it's reliable, it's hard not to continue buying that. As of right now, I have too many 70cc saws, (576, 575, 372 x 3, 7900 x 3, 046). The 7900 and 372 are my favs.


 I never broke a Av mount on a 7900 I bought set to have on hand when I got my first 7900, because I leery of the top mount between the engine and handle bar, and i have had my share of AV mounts break on the huskies.


----------



## mingo (Feb 10, 2012)

*It's back*

Picked up one 7900-POS they put a new carb on it, didn't get a chance to run it we'll see how long it goes this time before breaking down.


----------



## mingo (Feb 12, 2012)

Well fired up the 7900-POS with the new carb to cut up the first hitch of logs. Started right up sounded great made a half dozen cutting like a hot knife through butter, and then it starts to bog down check it with a a tach 8,500 rpms turn the high speed in picks up little,and then starts to bog again high speed all the way in and it's turning between 7,500 and 8,000 call the shop and am told it could be gas tank vent wtf.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 12, 2012)

mingo said:


> Well fired up the 7900-POS with the new carb to cut up the first hitch of logs. Started right up sounded great made a half dozen cutting like a hot knife through butter, and then it starts to bog down check it with a a tach 8,500 rpms turn the high speed in picks up little,and then starts to bog again high speed all the way in and it's turning between 7,500 and 8,000 call the shop and am told it could be gas tank vent wtf.


----------



## mingo (Feb 12, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


>



How are you making out? I hope better than I am with the 7900-POS


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 12, 2012)

mingo said:


> How are you making out? I hope better than I am with the 7900-POS



Free pine. 10,000 feet or so, plus the pulp.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Whats a Dolmar



A saw that is dull more than it is sharp!And how come after I buy one I hear what a POS it is?Why was it the best thing out there according to a lot of guys here?I guess there are two camps one that uses them every day and backyard Cookie cutters?


----------



## mingo (Feb 12, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Free pine. 10,000 feet or so, plus the pulp.



Can't beat that. Did you get your skidder straightened out?


----------



## mingo (Feb 12, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> A saw that is dull more than it is sharp!And how come after I buy one I hear what a POS it is?Why was it the best thing out there according to a lot of guys here?I guess there are two camps one that uses them every day and backyard Cookie cutters?


That's how I got sucked into buying them over on the chainsaw forum they were thought to be better than sliced bread.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2012)

mingo said:


> That's how I got sucked into buying them over on the chainsaw forum they were thought to be better than sliced bread.



Did you buy a 346 also and are you being told how good the stihl 261 is now?
They all said it would outrun my 046 well they are even.Really wish I got an 066 and I could have for what the hell I paid .


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 12, 2012)

Skidder is better. 

I now run a 357XP with a 20" bar and skip tooth. Can't speak on the smaller Husky, but this 357 rocks out. It'll cut any tree the 372 could cut, and 9/10 as fast. Also, it's quite a bit lighter and uses half the fuel.

A 576 carb is soon to come though, just so I can have the 24" bar.


----------



## mingo (Feb 12, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Did you buy a 346 also and are you being told how good the stihl 261 is now?
> They all said it would outrun my 046 well they are even.Really wish I got an 066 and I could have for what the hell I paid .



No I was just looking for a saw to replace the 372 they were starting be hard to get, and I had bad luck with a 575 when they first came out. I heard great things about the 7900 I was new to the site and when I tried one out was impressed with the power plus it was only a little over $600. My big mistake was buying the second one thinking I may have just got a lemon the first time.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2012)

mingo said:


> No I was just looking for a saw to replace the 372 they were starting be hard to get, and I had bad luck with a 575 when they first came out. I heard great things about the 7900 I was new to the site and when I tried one out was impressed with the power plus it was only a little over $600. My big mistake was buying the second one thinking I may have just got a lemon the first time.



What problems did or does it have?Do you like the power and anti vibe I do actually.I just would rather have a Stihl.


----------



## mingo (Feb 12, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> What problems did or does it have?Do you like the power and anti vibe I do actually.I just would rather have a Stihl.



Check out post #74 the anti vibe was good never had a problem with that. The power was great for about month and half after that they didn't seem as strong. My other 7900 has a crank seal leak which is being fixed.


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 12, 2012)

Has your 'current' problem child 7900 been pressure/vac tested lately? Maybe crank seals are the issue with that one as well. Have you changed the fuel filter recently. Something's gotta be causing this same problem to crop up again and again. It's a damn shame when you can't even run a tank of fuel through your saw. Maybe the tank vent was the problem to begin with. Are you running other saws on the same fuel (without problem) as what you're running in the problem child? Not trying to discount or belittle the problems you've had with these saws. Just trying to figure out what the issue is. Have they (your shop) tried a known good ignition from another saw?


----------



## 385XP (Feb 12, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Has your 'current' problem child 7900 been pressure/vac tested lately? Maybe crank seals are the issue with that one as well. Have you changed the fuel filter recently. Something's gotta be causing this same problem to crop up again and again. It's a damn shame when you can't even run a tank of fuel through your saw. Maybe the tank vent was the problem to begin with. Are you running other saws on the same fuel (without problem) as what you're running in the problem child? Not trying to discount or belittle the problems you've had with these saws. Just trying to figure out what the issue is. Have they (your shop) tried a known good ignition from another saw?


Id love to know whats really wrong with the 7900s because the are a nice saw when they run right.The ones i had ran great until they were about 2 months old then they went to crap.my dealear try a new intake boot,new crank seals, new tank vent, cleaned carb and new diafram, new coil.his mecanic is a gold level stihl certified and he is good at what he does . I normaly do all my own repair work but these saws were under waranty so i left the dealer work on them. But i cant think of anything else i would have done they didnt.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 12, 2012)

385XP said:


> Id love to know whats really wrong with the 7900s because the are a nice saw when they run right.The ones i had ran great until they were about 2 months old then they went to crap.my dealear try a new intake boot,new crank seals, new tank vent, cleaned carb and new diafram, new coil.his mecanic is a gold level stihl certified and he is good at what he does . I normaly do all my own repair work but these saws were under waranty so i left the dealer work on them. But i cant think of anything else i would have done they didnt.



And it runs good now? That is not trouble shooting that is process of elimination.I don't care what color the Mechanics level is!


----------



## mingo (Feb 12, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Has your 'current' problem child 7900 been pressure/vac tested lately? Maybe crank seals are the issue with that one as well. Have you changed the fuel filter recently. Something's gotta be causing this same problem to crop up again and again. It's a damn shame when you can't even run a tank of fuel through your saw. Maybe the tank vent was the problem to begin with. Are you running other saws on the same fuel (without problem) as what you're running in the problem child? Not trying to discount or belittle the problems you've had with these saws. Just trying to figure out what the issue is. Have they (your shop) tried a known good ignition from another saw?



Put a new filter when they put the new carb on the husky's run fine on the same gas. I said in an earlier post they were thinking it might now be the tank vent. The ignition was changed a couple of weeks ago when the saw was cutting out.


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 12, 2012)

mingo said:


> Put a new filter when they put the new carb on the husky's run fine on the same gas. I said in an earlier post they were thinking it might now be the tank vent. The ignition was changed a couple of weeks ago when the saw was cutting out.



Damn that suck Mingo. I hate lingering, intermittant problems.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 12, 2012)

mingo said:


> Put a new filter when they put the new carb on the husky's run fine on the same gas. I said in an earlier post they were thinking it might now be the tank vent. The ignition was changed a couple of weeks ago when the saw was cutting out.



Just out of curiosity; since you're running Husky's too, what spark plug are you running in the 7900?

Andy


----------



## Earl68754 (Feb 13, 2012)

A saw that is dull more than it is sharp!And how come after I buy one I hear what a POS it is?Why was it the best thing out there according to a lot of guys here?I guess there are two camps one that uses them every day and backyard Cookie cutters?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2012)

Earl68754 said:


> A saw that is dull more than it is sharp!And how come after I buy one I hear what a POS it is?Why was it the best thing out there according to a lot of guys here?I guess there are two camps one that uses them every day and backyard Cookie cutters?



So what is your take on it?


----------



## mingo (Feb 14, 2012)

Got the 7900-POS with the new carb back tonite they the breather was bad give it a run tomorrow and see what happens hope for the best and plan for the worst.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 14, 2012)

I really hope it works out for you. I've had nothing but luck with mine. It's been good to me in spite of lousy parts availability; fortunately, I haven't needed much.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 14, 2012)

mingo said:


> Got the 7900-POS with the new carb back tonite they the breather was bad give it a run tomorrow and see what happens hope for the best and plan for the worst.



I will pay you $20 for a pic of one under the skidder tire. Dead serious.


----------



## mingo (Feb 26, 2012)

New carb, new breather , changed the ignition still not revving up dropped it off at the shop yesterday.


----------



## brokenbudget (Feb 26, 2012)

mingo said:


> New carb, new breather , changed the ignition still not revving up dropped it off at the shop yesterday.



dropped it off at the same dealer you had all the other work done by? and they still can't find whats wrong with it? and your still using them as a repair shop? these things are not rocket science. it aint the saw, it's the greese monkey working on it.
either that or this thread is b.s..


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 26, 2012)

brokenbudget said:


> dropped it off at the same dealer you had all the other work done by? and they still can't find whats wrong with it? and your still using them as a repair shop? these things are not rocket science. it aint the saw, it's the greese monkey working on it.
> either that or this thread is b.s..



Yes really It should be fixable it is because they are guessing!Was it vac pressure tested?


----------



## brokenbudget (Feb 26, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Yes really It should be fixable it is because they are guessing!Was it vac pressure tested?



when does one finally realize it aint the saw thats the problem? when does one finally realize they are the same type of mouth breather that they keep taking the saw back to "fix" for them? when do they finally realize they are getting scammed by said mouth breather.......
oh wait thats right! they are the same idiots that blame the manufacturer and model of a saw for the problems they're having.
the op should either take the saw to a competent mechanic or dump it and buy something thats easier for him to run. that way the person that buys the "pos" off of him can fix it properly. the problem sounds like a really easy fix btw. but it's over his (and his "mechanics") head to figure out.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 26, 2012)

brokenbudget said:


> when does one finally realize it aint the saw thats the problem? when does one finally realize they are the same type of mouth breather that they keep taking the saw back to "fix" for them? when do they finally realize they are getting scammed by said mouth breather.......
> oh wait thats right! they are the same idiots that blame the manufacturer and model of a saw for the problems they're having.
> the op should either take the saw to a competent mechanic or dump it and buy something thats easier for him to run. that way the person that buys the "pos" off of him can fix it properly. the problem sounds like a really easy fix btw. but it's over his (and his "mechanics") head to figure out.



Send it to Pioneer guy I would love to hear what was wrong with it .Be cheaper anyway wait is it still under warranty?


----------



## mingo (Feb 26, 2012)

brokenbudget said:


> when does one finally realize it aint the saw thats the problem? when does one finally realize they are the same type of mouth breather that they keep taking the saw back to "fix" for them? when do they finally realize they are getting scammed by said mouth breather.......
> oh wait thats right! they are the same idiots that blame the manufacturer and model of a saw for the problems they're having.
> the op should either take the saw to a competent mechanic or dump it and buy something thats easier for him to run. that way the person that buys the "pos" off of him can fix it properly. the problem sounds like a really easy fix btw. but it's over his (and his "mechanics") head to figure out.



Say what you want the thing I know is I have had 4 of these saws and they all have been trouble.


----------



## brokenbudget (Feb 26, 2012)

mingo said:


> Say what you want the thing I know is I have had 4 of these saws and they all have been trouble.



must be the user.....


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 26, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> Just make sure the carb has a 066 or a 395 wrapped around it.
> 
> Gary



Ya x2 . . Or 372 or 460Mag. Ect. I gave the Solo's a good try . When it was running right it was good 
But I dont think I got 50 cord cut with the 2 of them


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 26, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Skidder is better.
> 
> I now run a 357XP with a 20" bar and skip tooth. Can't speak on the smaller Husky, but this 357 rocks out. It'll cut any t
> 
> ...



Perhaps with a 20" bar . But I've fell sound spruce over 8' on the stump above the root flare .


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 26, 2012)

Well that didn't work right.
if at first I don't succede , hit er again




this is just a nice 60" spruce.


----------



## mingo (Feb 26, 2012)

brokenbudget said:


> must be the user.....



If you say so.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 26, 2012)

Mingo . DONT THROW IT UNDER A TIRE . tires are too expensive . Send it to someoneover by the Pacific . .you will prolly never have to get mad at it again . 



Oh dont send it to me either I have more problems than I can solve running good saws .


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 26, 2012)

Mingo, I'll up the offer: $100 cash for a picture of it under the tire.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolmar is junk. Stihl is the way to go. I'm just trying to up my post count here.....but I still meant what I said.


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 26, 2012)

Nailsbeats said:


> Dolmar is junk. Stihl is the way to go. I'm just trying to up my post count here.....but I still meant what I said.



Congratulations.


----------



## mingo (Feb 26, 2012)

I must have owned 10 371/372's I still have 3 they raised the bar so high for dependability all you did to them was put gas and oil in them they were bullet proof. I would rank the 7900 with the Jonsred 910 I owned.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 26, 2012)

Are they still making the 372 . If they are gona stop I need to find a couple that are nib.


----------



## mingo (Feb 27, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Are they still making the 372 . If they are gona stop I need to find a couple that are nib.


They are still making it, but it's a different saw I don't know if it is as good as the old ones.


----------



## stihl 440 (Feb 27, 2012)

mingo said:


> They are still making it, but it's a different saw I don't know if it is as good as the old ones.



Im currently running the 372XP X-torque at work...it is the strongest stock 372 i have ever ran in the past..and it is every bit as reliable and tough so far. View attachment 226334


----------



## redprospector (Feb 27, 2012)

mingo said:


> I must have owned 10 371/372's I still have 3 they raised the bar so high for dependability all you did to them was put gas and oil in them they were bullet proof. I would rank the 7900 with the Jonsred 910 I owned.



Hahahahaha. Geez! Are you still talking about that poor little 7900? 
I haven't been on here in probably a couple of weeks, and I think this was the last thread I posted on.
372's a good saw, but they aren't quite bullet proof. 
Let's see, you've had at least 10 371/372's, and you've had 4 POS 7900's. So you've bought almost half as many POS 7900's as you have wonderful, marvelous, indestructable 372's. If you stop and think about it you don't look half as smart as you feel. I mean, come on, get rid of it and move on. I'm just one guy, but I'm tired of hearing about it. 
I retired my 7900's because my dealer sucks. Evidently yours does too. 

Andy


----------



## Jack0999 (Feb 27, 2012)

I had one of the early 7900s years ago when I was cutting full time. I struggled with it for a few months and then
traded it off. The air filter and oiler were the weak points. Haven't run one since.


----------



## Jack0999 (Feb 27, 2012)

I went by a scale on the way home so I stopped and the trailer weighed 10,200 lbs. The pile behind the trailer is a bur oak that I got just before I got hurt.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Mingo and 440 . The Western model with the 75cc jug is identical in snoose as the 460 stihl .
I've had 1 371 and 3 372 . Had 4 046/460 Stihls . The 372 is more comfortable but the 460s have the better dealer network . Its just real hard to beat either one for a mid size saw .. I've run then down real cold . 45 below and colder . I did do some winter porting on the top cover of my current 372. It has always taken 12 pulls to start that one . ? Have no idea why . Don't really care . Because it always starts .. 3 pulls when its warm . I kill it with the chock .


----------



## Gologit (Feb 27, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Hahahahaha. Geez! Are you still talking about that poor little 7900?
> I haven't been on here in probably a couple of weeks, and I think this was the last thread I posted on.
> 372's a good saw, but they aren't quite bullet proof.
> Let's see, you've had at least 10 371/372's, and you've had 4 POS 7900's. So you've bought almost half as many POS 7900's as you have wonderful, marvelous, indestructable 372's. If you stop and think about it you don't look half as smart as you feel. I mean, come on, get rid of it and move on. I'm just one guy, but I'm tired of hearing about it.
> ...



Well said. Enough is enough.


----------



## mingo (Feb 27, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Hahahahaha. Geez! Are you still talking about that poor little 7900?
> I haven't been on here in probably a couple of weeks, and I think this was the last thread I posted on.
> 372's a good saw, but they aren't quite bullet proof.
> Let's see, you've had at least 10 371/372's, and you've had 4 POS 7900's. So you've bought almost half as many POS 7900's as you have wonderful, marvelous, indestructable 372's. If you stop and think about it you don't look half as smart as you feel. I mean, come on, get rid of it and move on. I'm just one guy, but I'm tired of hearing about it.
> ...



Now now Andy I bought 2 7900s and dolmar replaced those 2. I bought the second one because I thought I might just have gotten a lemon the first time.The reason I bought a 7900 was 372's were getting hard to find and the word was husky was doing away with them and I had bought a 575 when they first came out and it did not hold up plus the power was not much better than the 372 and it was heavier.I discovered the Chainsaw Forum and had read all the rave reviews on the 7900. I tried one out and was really impressed with the power, weight, and the price a little over 600 bucks I thought I really had a winner, but after about a month the trouble started and has repeated itself on all 4. What I did not realize was a lot of the people on the forum raving about the 7900 did not use the saw full time. I would like to get one of the 7900's running right and just use it to buck up on the header. The last two when the bearing went and took the crank with it dolmar wouldn't replace them and just supplied the parts to fix them. I have never been a big fan of rebuilding bottoms in the past they never seemed to hold up. By the way I like my dealer he has been very fair with me.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh no Mingo, clearly you are a moron who can't run a saw and just by touching the thing causes it to not run right. The forum brain trust has declared this a thread be euthanized because they are tired of hearing it. It wouldn't be a problem, but federal law requires them to open this thread and read it every time there's a new post.


----------



## IthacaMan (Feb 27, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Just out of curiosity; since you're running Husky's too, what spark plug are you running in the 7900?
> 
> Andy



I would also like to know what spark plug it has in it.


----------



## morewood (Feb 27, 2012)

While I personally don't have anything against 7900s, I can see both sides. I just bought one knowing it wasn't a mantle piece. In your position, the frustration is perfectly understandable. If I were in your position, and really only needed a saw to do the bucking the choice is clear. Sell ALL four of the 7900s, for parts, occasional runners, whatever. Buy one saw that you trust 100%, and get rid of the hassle. The money you have lost will be tiny compared to the continued headache you seem to be having. I do agree with one thing though, at this point most mechanics would have this thing figured out. Anyone on here you trust to go over it, to prove that if it is 100% it can be a decent saw? Just askin'

Shea

BTW---Good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey Mingo , you remember when Partner bought Poulan bought Pioneer . . What was the P61+62 became the 6200 I think . Baileu's was selling them . They were under 600$ I bought 2 or 3 of them . When they ran right they would cut with a 2100 Husky . And they were a pound or more lighter . Tho kind of old fashion they were comfortable in the hands . . The problem was after about a month they would get kindof wierd . ..

They had to go bye bye . That was a year after Stihl came out with the 064 . They had fixed the main bearing problem and I got my 1st one . . I cut alot of timber with that saw and had 4 more over thee years . 
Every once in a while I get the urge to try some new brand of saw . I ALWAYS REGRET IT . 
If Im not running a Stihl then Im running a Husky now .


----------



## mingo (Feb 27, 2012)

ithacaman said:


> i would also like to know what spark plug it has in it.



ngk bpmr7a


----------



## IthacaMan (Feb 27, 2012)

mingo said:


> ngk bpmr7a



Thanks,I think I may have the wrong plug in mine.It is an x HD 6401 that I put a 79cc top end on.It came with a WSR6F so thats what I am using.It seems to run good,just thinking it would be better with the right plug.I have some new WS7F plugs,Ill have to find out if they are a better cross to the ngk bpmr7a.


----------



## stihl 440 (Feb 27, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Hey Mingo , you remember when Partner bought Poulan bought Pioneer . . What was the P61+62 became the 6200 I think . Baileu's was selling them . They were under 600$ I bought 2 or 3 of them . When they ran right they would cut with a 2100 Husky . And they were a pound or more lighter . Tho kind of old fashion they were comfortable in the hands . . The problem was after about a month they would get kindof wierd . ..
> 
> They had to go bye bye . That was a year after Stihl came out with the 064 . They had fixed the main bearing problem and I got my 1st one . . I cut alot of timber with that saw and had 4 more over thee years .
> Every once in a while I get the urge to try some new brand of saw . I ALWAYS REGRET IT .
> If Im not running a Stihl then Im running a Husky now .



The exact same has happed to me..ill stick with the main 3 brands now..stihl, husky, j-red....never seem to have a problem with those..huh..funny how that works isnt it...lol


----------



## redprospector (Feb 27, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Oh no Mingo, clearly you are a moron who can't run a saw and just by touching the thing causes it to not run right. The forum brain trust has declared this a thread be euthanized because they are tired of hearing it. It wouldn't be a problem, but federal law requires them to open this thread and read it every time there's a new post.



Haha. Hey, I'm a brain trust now.  
If you boy's don't have anything better to do with your time........I don't give a rats ass.
You are right about one thing, I don't have to open this thread and read it, and I don't believe I will anymore. You're just way too thin skinned.
Oh, and by the way Oldtimer.....BITE ME!!! :hmm3grin2orange:

Andy


----------



## funky sawman (Feb 28, 2012)

And to put this thread to a close I announce that MARDOLS are JUNK.... CASE CLOSED


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess I'm thick or uninformed . What is a Mardol ? 

Hey Funky ; is that a 2100 in your lunch hooks ?


----------



## mingo (Feb 28, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Haha. Hey, I'm a brain trust now.
> If you boy's don't have anything better to do with your time........I don't give a rats ass.
> You are right about one thing, I don't have to open this thread and read it, and I don't believe I will anymore. You're just way too thin skinned.
> Oh, and by the way Oldtimer.....BITE ME!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> ...



I don't think anybody is really going to miss your input, and by the way Andy old boy it sounds like you might be a little bit thin skinned.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 28, 2012)

mingo said:


> I don't think anybody is really going to miss your input, and by the way Andy old boy it sounds like you might be a little bit thin skinned.



I'd miss his input. I think a lot of people would. He's posted a lot of valuable and helpful stuff on here. He's worked in the woods long enough that when he says something I'm inclined to listen.

I doubt that he's thin skinned. I think he just gets tired of whiners and people who spend more time needlessly fighting a piece of junk machinery than logging.

You figure out what to do with that piece of crap saw yet?


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 28, 2012)

Gologit said:


> whiners and people who spend more time needlessly fighting a piece of junk machinery than logging.



You're referring to a guy who's run the same skidder for the last 33 years..


----------



## Gologit (Feb 28, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> You're referring to a guy who's run the same skidder for the last 33 years..



Yeah, but it _runs_.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 28, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yeah, but it _runs_.



Because he got it FIXED rather than dump it and buy another new one...


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 28, 2012)

No Mingo . Red's a good hand . As I'm sure you are too . Perhaps its just a costal thing . East vs west . Don't know . 

Anyway hope you get it figured out . Have a good one .


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 28, 2012)

Gologit . Have you been running the same skidder for 33 years ?? Must be a good one .


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 28, 2012)

Ya . About the 3rd time I have to pack out a saw it goes away . I gave my Solo to a guy . It had a broke front bar stud . I've owned 137 different chain saws at last count and I have NEVER HAD A BAR STUD BREAK .


----------



## Gologit (Feb 28, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Gologit . Have you been running the same skidder for 33 years ?? Must be a good one .



Nope, that's Mingo. He's not one to give up on any piece of machinery just 'cause it's old or gives him some problems.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 28, 2012)

Haywire said:


> It's just a damn saw! If I had a dog that was as much a pain in the ass as that saw of yours, I would have shot it long ago. Part that sucker out, salvage what money you can from it, and you'll sleep better at night. Man alive!



Yup. Boat anchor time.


----------



## funky sawman (Feb 28, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> I guess I'm thick or uninformed . What is a Mardol ?
> 
> Hey Funky ; is that a 2100 in your lunch hooks ?



Yep, thats a 2100 in my dirty mitts LOL. as for mardol, thats a local name for dolmar pernounced backwards, cause dolmars are arse backwards LOL


----------



## mingo (Feb 29, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I'd miss his input. I think a lot of people would. He's posted a lot of valuable and helpful stuff on here. He's worked in the woods long enough that when he says something I'm inclined to listen.
> 
> I doubt that he's thin skinned. I think he just gets tired of whiners and people who spend more time needlessly fighting a piece of junk machinery than logging.
> 
> You figure out what to do with that piece of crap saw yet?



If he doesn't like the thread ignore it don't get on and start shooting people down his last comment to Oldtimer shows what your dealing with. 

When I figure out what to do with that piece of crap saw I'll PM you, so you'll be the first to know.


----------



## mingo (Mar 4, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Gologit . Have you been running the same skidder for 33 years ?? Must be a good one .



It is, and the nice thing is no skidder payments for 30 years.View attachment 227357


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey Mingo; thats awesome . A friend has a 350 TJ . HE has a Perkins he wants to put in it . He's mechanically inclined . It has a 353 in it . 
Phisically it looks bigger than the 330 I got . Other than the engine what is the difference between your 450 and yhe 350 ?


----------



## mingo (Mar 5, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Hey Mingo; thats awesome . A friend has a 350 TJ . HE has a Perkins he wants to put in it . He's mechanically inclined . It has a 353 in it .
> Phisically it looks bigger than the 330 I got . Other than the engine what is the difference between your 450 and yhe 350 ?[/QUOT
> 
> I had a 350 the rears are bigger on the 450 and it has a Gearmatic winch my 350 had an Eaton winch. The 350 was under powered with the 353, and the transmission cooler was in the bottom of the radiator on my 350 it's on the side of the frame in the engine compartment on the 450. If he could find a 453 I think it would bolt right in he would just have to turn the front motor mount around. If he puts a Perkins in it he may have to change the torque converter.


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya . I think he wants to get away from the Jimmy . Quieter , glow plugs . 
I like Jimmys . I know I worry about the 371 in my loader . Its my multi purpose machine . It does seem to be tough . But my ignorance worrys me .


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey Mingo ; how do you make it as a contract logger in Mass.. I was born there . I never equated Mass. With logging . You Must be good at business . I can't imagine all the laws there . Course thats from a bush Alaskan's standpoint . 
Kind of think about it like Mel Gibson said " everything is illegal in Massatucettes ",


----------



## mingo (Mar 5, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Hey Mingo ; how do you make it as a contract logger in Mass.. I was born there . I never equated Mass. With logging . You Must be good at business . I can't imagine all the laws there . Course thats from a bush Alaskan's standpoint .
> Kind of think about it like Mel Gibson said " everything is illegal in Massatucettes ",



Because I'm not smart enough to do anything else. I'm in Western Mass. which is as far from Boston as you can get without leaving the state. When I first started there were 8 good sized sawmills in Berkshire county now there is 1 left. I use to sell 80% of my logs in a 20 mile radius, now 85-90% are loaded on trailers and shipped to Canada. The laws are not that bad you have to file a cutting plan with the dcr on any lot that is 20M or bigger. This allows you to bypass the local conservation commissions, if you had to deal with them every town would have a different set of regulations, and you would be tied up in red tape and never get a log cut. You also have to have a harvesters license to cut logs in Massachusetts.


----------

